# 5x5x5 - May 29 - June 4, 2006



## dougreed (May 31, 2006)

1. f F' R' l' b L2 D u F2 f' U' D' L' F R2 r2 u R u' f' R2 B2 l' R' D' d L r' f' b d' R2 U2 b u' d R2 r2 D u l d l2 f' U F d2 B' L' R d U2 R2 b d F2 D2 u2 F2 l

2. L2 d' r' D' l2 L2 U F2 R' D B' F2 r b2 F2 L' d' f2 u2 F' D' F r U2 u' l u2 U' B L D B2 U2 D2 l2 U' D B F2 U' r b B l B2 b u2 L' F L2 d' R2 l F f D' U' b R2 r

3. l2 F' B' l d2 b U2 F' D R2 F2 L B2 f' D2 r2 l u L b D U2 r R2 u2 U' L2 f2 D L2 b2 d2 R' r' b d r' b D L2 b R' D' b2 B L' R' B2 f' D' f' r l2 u2 B u B' f' U2 u2

4. F d U f2 l' L f' B R D' F2 r R' u R' r d' D' l2 L2 U2 b f' d R' l2 B2 b2 R b d D' F U2 R F d' r2 D' d2 r' U2 R2 U2 F u2 B2 f' d f2 b R l U' f2 B2 d2 B2 f U2

5. B' F l' U f2 R' L' f2 F L2 u f' r2 R2 U2 f2 L' r d2 L B R r2 f F' r f' U b F' u' b F2 L f' b d F L' D r' F U R f r' l2 B2 U2 R' b2 L2 u' b F2 u L' D' f2 u'


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 1, 2006)

Name: Andrew Kang
Avg: 3:24.21
Times: 3:29.66 (3:35.90) 3:20.06 3:22.91 (3:17:90)


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 3, 2006)

Average: 2:16.77
Times: (2:04.54) 2:15.28 (2:28.84) 2:12.57 2:22.45

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I already expected this bad average, because I was also really not in shape during the warm-up solves.

Michael Fung


----------

